# Projects



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Gift Box for Father's Day*

Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.

So, since I had to let the wood do its thing on the stickers I decided I was going to challenge myself to build a box of some sort for my dad for a Father's Day gift. He is happy I have become serious about woodworking and lives a little vicariously through me. He doesn't have the time or the right space to build a shop but he does find time to putter around on a scroll saw and drill press to make gifts or toys for the grandkids. I think he will be quite surprised when this shows up in the mail.

I didn't know what type of joinery or even the dimensions but I had some really figured Cherry that I wanted to use. I popped in my Doug Stowe DVD looking for some inspiration. I found it in the form of a long sliding top box that I thought he could used for fireplace matchsticks or what have you. It is narrow enough that it should work well on the mantle for whatever he and mom decide to stash in it.

Since I wanted it to be a gift box (as well as a gift), I decided to size it such that a bottle of wine could nicely fit in it. This proved to be perfect as I really like the proportions this required. I met my goal of milling and cutting all the parts down on Sunday. I just had to do the grooves for the bottom and sliding top yesterday. Today, when I got home from work, I sanded it down and will glue it up tomorrow, clean up the joints, and then give it a couple of coats of Danish oil before shipping it to Dad. It won't make it there by Saturday but my sister and I already decided to get him the Drill Doctor he has mentioned. This will hopefully be a pleasant surprise for him.

Here are some shots. The lighting in the basement is poor so these photos really don't do justice to the grain in this Cherry. I'll take more time to get better pics after I oil it. Thanks for looking for now.

All the parts sanded and ready to dry fit.









A few photos of the dry fit.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


oooooh what a special gift!!!! 
The wood is beautiful and I really like the design of the lid. That really adds to the "specialness" of the box.
Well done.


----------



## mikesommer (May 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Thats going to look nice, and I like your decision to use box joints, they add a nice contrast in color


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you back in the shop.

Your Dad is going to love this gift.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


That looks just great. What dimension wood did you start with? Did you plane it or resaw it? How did you cut the box joints? Details man! Details!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Nice gift….your Dad will love it. I agree with Mot….details… Very nice piece of cherry.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Nice Jeff… I bet he will be very pleased.

We had thought about making some boxes too, but have just been too busy with the end of the school year to meet the Father's Day deadline.

I want to make a box with mitred keys.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie, Mike and Dick.

Details? We don't need no stinkin' details… Seriously, thanks for asking Mot. This is a blog. I posted it pretty late last night and was being lazy AND I forgot to take my silly camera with me down to the shop. Thus, I didn't record the process.

Beginning dimension: It was some of that 13/16 business you get at Rockler. I got it during a sale because of the figure.

Plane or resaw? Both. The cool part for me was that I used every major tool in the shop!
1) Cut to rough length plus a few inches
2) Joint and plane to get a 4 square workpiece
3) Resaw the workpieces. The top came from a different section of the board
4) Plane again to clean up marks from the resaw and handle the subsequent cupping that happened. Had I been working with thicker stock, this would not have happened likely. Or, not as badly as it did. I was working towards a 3/8 thick board but ended up with 5/16. The top, however, is 3/8 and has a good weight in the hand when pulled.

Joints: A simple jig involving a scrap of baltic birch, a 1/8 drill bit, and a few tests on scrap from the stock for the body of the box.
1) Drill the hole with the bit
2) Unchuck the bit and tap it into the hole
3) Clamp it to the miter gauge on the table saw
4) Measure a 1/8 gap (width of the blade) between the bit (now the registration pin)
5) set the height of the blade by eyeballing the height to be about 1/16 of a tooth above the board so the joints will be just proud and can be cleaned with a block plane or sander (I'll use a plane).
6) Make those test cuts and then get busy because there are a lot of fingers to cut.

Grooves for the bottom and top: the sides were cut on the table saw and I routed the groove on the bottom with a 1/8 spiral upcut bit since I had to partially extend the cut into the fingers. The bottom was also rabbeted 1/8 on all four sides to fit nicely in these grooves.

Take a look at the pics again and see if you can spot the boo-boo I made. It's not a flaw per say just not what I envisioned.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Looks like some other folks commented while I was replying. Thanks Bob, Scott and John. I know what you mean John. I'm loaded with stuff to do right now but needed to do this. Too many woodworking things have been because I had to lately.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great … but is the "boo-boo" the space between the lid and the joints?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Close John but not quite. The pic is a bit misleading. There isn't actually a gap there. the lid has a rabbet and rides in the groove nicely. Maybe a 1/32 gap.

The boo-boo is that I put the rabbet on the bottom of the lid instead of the top… The vision was for a lid the was that it be flush with the top of the side panels (like the bottom). Alas, I could turn the lid over but the less attractive grain would be up and THEN there would be a gap since I had to cut out finger on the end pieces. It's minor and noone would know but me. Still… It was one of those instances of that little voice saying, "Hey! Dumb guy! You just cut this wrong… Haha." Such is life.

By the way. I almost made a mitred key box but was too limited on time to make the jig. That will likely be the next box project.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Very nice box, Jeff. I just love wooden boxes!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day*
> 
> Hello everyone. It's been forever since I posted anything it seems. I've been pretty busy with home upgrades and stuff for work but I finally got into the shop this weekend for a serious amount of time. I purchased wood for the base of the bench I'll will be blogging about soon. I'm letting the lumber acclimate to the shop before milling it.
> 
> ...


Great pictures and description. It's so well done it looks like it was a kit or could be, anyway. Those boo-boo's are always lurking about the shop, aren't they. I'm glad it turned out so nicely.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*

The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.

I'll be cleaning up the slightly proud ends of the joints tomorrow evening. I hope that goes well considering the fingers are only 1/8" thick. I'm a little worried about tear out.

The box glued up and curing.


















P.S. As requested in a few of the comments on the first entry in this series, I added detailed answers/steps regarding the milling of the stock as a response entry..


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


Ooooooo…the Jet clamps. HOw do you like those bad boyz!? I caught your comment on the stock prep. Thanks for that. I'm a stickler for the details!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


My pleasure on the comments. I'm pretty detail oriented too and glad to provide them.

The clamps - LOVE them. They stay in place when your slinging/toting them around. The lever is a great idea. I have 8 of them ranging from the 40" to the 24" seen above. They must be making a dent in Bessy's market because I have been seeing a lot of sales on the Bessys. I still like the Bessy Tradesmen F-style clamps though for the myriad of other woodworking needs. I scored a good buy on Amazon for a 30 piece set. I'm pretty happy with my clamp situation I guess you could say.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Father's day brings clamps….I'll be starting a laminated paddle soon and I'll be needing bunches…....I pointed out the Jets to my wife last time out….I hope she tells the kids….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


do you have flyers laying around the house with the clamps circled? 
I think The WoodWhisperer gave some really good tips on how to "advertise" your wants.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Debbie.

Bob, you could also start a wish list at your favorite online site (at least the ones that offer such a feature) and then print it out. Put a few coffee stains on it or smudge some finish on it. Crumple it a little or even do some cocktail-napkin sketches and then strategically "leave" it in plain sight for children and the wife to find…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


Jeff…Did you finish?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


Yep! Pics posted later today or tomorrow. Talked to dad last night. He had just gotten home and hadn't opened the package yet so it was cool to do that with him.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


Caliper, I've seemed to view these in reverse order. LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share this.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Gift Box for Father's Day - Glue Up*
> 
> The process continues… Glued it up tonight. I'm glad I could find the generic epoxy syringe at the local big box. I didn't have time for a trek to Rockler or Woodcraft for a small glue kit. The tip fit perfectly between the fingers and was easy to control the amout of glue dispensed.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Os. I've enjoyed your comments regardless the direction… Thanks for taking the time to read the blog!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Completed Father's Day Gift Box*

I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.

Dad received it last evening. He had just walked in the door when I called so I got to listen while he opened it. That was pretty cool to hear his reaction. He didn't realize at first I had made the box. I guess that is a good thing because he didn't think it was a mess. After dad got to the wine I told him to have it with a tasty steak this weekend but not to toss the wooden box because I had made it and that was the actual gift. He was impressed and kept saying he didn't know how I pulled off the joints. We had a good conversation about the process which lead to some brainstorming about the project he was working on for mom's birthday in August. It was a fine conversation. 

The completed and oiled box.









The gift holding another gift.









Closeup of the box. I used a brass pin to keep the lid from sliding completely out of it's grooves.









Update: I replaced the smaller pics with bigger ones. I had grabbed the previews from flickr instead of these bigger ones.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Completed Father's Day Gift Box*
> 
> I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful grain. Now I need to get a finish on mine.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Completed Father's Day Gift Box*
> 
> I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


Great Box and father's day gift.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Completed Father's Day Gift Box*
> 
> I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


Nice job and congratulations on the reaction of your Father to your gift.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Completed Father's Day Gift Box*
> 
> I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


I just breezed through your series. It really turned out beautiful. Your Dad should be real proud of you.
Now show it off in the projects section with three large images.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Completed Father's Day Gift Box*
> 
> I actually completed this on Father's Day and got it in the mail this past Tuesday. After the glue up, I had to plane the fingers that were proud as well as lay down a finish. I cleaned up the joints with a low-angle block plane one evening and then oiled it with two coats of Watco Danish Oil (Natural) on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


Thanks again fellas. Its nice to have buddy's like you that take the time to follow along. Now, I need to get busy on that bench project. John, I'm looking forward to your finished boxes. ;-)


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*

This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.

I've had the lumber for about a month but had to sacrifice time in the shop to get our condo ready for sale this summer. Those preparations are all behind KT and I now and I can finally work in the shop when I want to. We've had stellar weather here this week and I basically lived in the shop this weekend. I ripped most of the 2×8 and 2×10 Douglas Fir stock 3 weeks ago before the condo tasks became overwhelming. This is good because it had plenty of time to do any weird warping, cupping, or bowing that it needed to do because as with most construction lumber, the moisture content was still pretty high when I got it home from the big box.

Link to a video about the bench on Taunton's FineWordworking.com website: http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530

Forum topic started about the bench by Osconer: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/391

This weekend, though, I was bound and determined to mill all my stock and at least get the base assembled. I almost made it. I was really close to meeting this goal. No worries, it will still be there tomorrow or the next day. I milled all the stock, did all the drill press work and now I just have to do some quick chamfering on the router table (yes, I will do most of this mechanically since the main reason for building the bench is to have an appropriate tool for working with my planes.) This is the reason I didn't meet my goal. I got so excited to have all the milling done and jumped right in to assembly before chamfering all the hard edges on legs, feet and etc. I was half way through screwing in the last lag bolt on the left side of the leg assembly when I realized what I had done. The day was getting short and I was just so excited… Grasshopper must learn patience… I'm a little perturbed with myself for this because I really don't want to take out the lag bolts since this is Fir. I'll have to see what I can do with the block and bullnose planes by hand. It will slow down the process but not getting anxious is what I should have done in the first place!

Since the FWW design in the article is very loose, I thought it appropriate to do a Sketchup rendering based on the space where I plan to use the bench. This proved to be a very good idea because all I had to do was figure out what pieces of stock would get used for what part. (That was quite the challenge but I feel a better woodworker for it.) Hear is the rendering. Funny thing is that despite using Sketchup as a tool, I still made a major error… For some silly reason, I had 5 feet stuck in my mind instead of 6 feet as originally planned for the length. Fortunately, I had only worked on the benchtop supports and leg components prior to making this realization. I got lucky and avoided a potentially disheartening mistake.










Here is a pic of 98% of the milled wood. The big slab of super-thick particle board is from an industrial strength office door that I was lucky enough to salvage. That is actually the offcut from the piece that I originally intended for my bench top. I cut down the door prior to seeing the article on FWW.com. Luckily, it was just the right width to work with the design.










Finally, here is the almost assembled leg support for the left end of the bench. This is as I left it when I realized I hadn't cleaned up the edges as I wanted. Next posting should be about a completed base…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


That's great that you got crackin' on this over the weekend! Looks good! - This'll be fun to follow…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


This is great. I think i'm going to build the same one. Looks like a very versatile bench. Hehe…is that BD Workmate your current bench? It's what I use…only mine is about 30 years old.

Even with Sketchup you have to measure twice push/pull once…..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


the joys of learning. 
now, the trick is to remember the lessons, Grasshopper, and use them in the future!!

I'm looking forward to watching this being built


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you guys are interested. There's a few other bench blogs going on too so thanks for reading about it.

Bob - basically it's my bench for work I do at the condo. Now that I have to keep the place ship shape for showings I took it to the shop. How is your standing up after 30 years? I bet the gauge of metal is a liiiitle more stout than mine. They're supprisingly handy. I picked up shop projects book for 50% off the other day that has a simple but effective idea for making a torsion box that you clamp into the WM. It probably takes an hour to build and you have a quick-and-easy outfeed table/expanded worksurface that is easily stored for those with smaller work areas.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


You are most wise, Master P… <bow>


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's great. I actually just built this bench recently. In fact, this weekend I replaced the quick and dirty planing beam I had with the real deal. I'm a beginning woodworker and this was, by far, the biggest project I have accomplished to date. Actually, I'm not 100% done with it.

I built the bench mainly because I want to use mostly handtools. I don't have any power planer. I have a tablesaw and a router. This seems like a good, but inexpensive bench for handtooling. I've already gotten good use out of it. In fact, I used it during the building of it, kind of a bootstrapping effect.

I have a pretty detailed Sketchup file, which I already shared with ForestGirl. If you have any questions, I can tell you what I did. I'll tell you now that one of the very first things I did was buy a drill press. I think you know what I'm talking about. 

I'll see if I can get a picture in here. If so, it's an older picture. I've since added the planing wedge, the planing beam, the MDF inserts and the rest of the clamps. Mainly, the only tasks remaining are making a clamp face that works with the front clamps and doing some kind of finish. I've been too busy using it!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


That's a great bench plan. Very interesting. Thanks for including the video link.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


I wish I had room for it now. I really like the design of this bench. Very versatile.

The workmate has held up very well despite quite a bit of abuse. My Dad bought mine when they 1st came out. He was in the middle of building a home and bought it for its portability. That torsion box sounds interesting. I've mounted my small router table on a piece of plywood with a cleat on the bottom in order to clamp it to the workmate. Its been used extensively on every project I've built. I also clamp my drill press and spindle sander to it when I'm using them.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


jsheaney,

I have a question about the clamp end of the mechanism in the well. I've been struggling with whether or not I'm assuming the correct functionality. Does it work such that then the clamps are tightened that the bar is actually moved the length of the bench rather than the stop block moved towards the opposite end of the bench?

I couldn't find a definitive answer in the article. I assume that is why there is a 3 or for inch gap between the end of the bars (with the copper caps) and the support for the bars… With the work piece inserted between the drop-in stops, the user cranks the clamps and then the whole thing is made tight by the bars pulling the sliding half of the Pony clamp snug.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


That's correct. The entire (two) lengths of pipe move, so make sure you have that extra length so they don't fall out of the far support.

The article shows the clamp heads screwed into the support. I've never found pipe clamps with screw holes. I assume that John White drilled holes through the clamp faces himself. I chose to use a cabinet screw, which has a wide flat head, on either side of each of the clamp faces to trap the them. I screwed them in tight to anchor the faces to the support. He shows this sort of thing in the video to trap the clamp faces of the front clamps. I also did that because, otherwise, every time you loosen one of the clamps, the pipe just spins around and the face falls down. That was annoying.

Note that, because the clamp heads are attached to the support, the length of the clamp screw will determine how far inset that support can be from the end of the bench. Mine is 3 1/4", which lets me twirl the clamp screw handle without it (or my finger) whacking anything.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, jsheaney. I hear ya on the placement of the clamp heads. I was thinking I would do the same thing to save my knuckles. Great minds think alike.


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Must be clever.


----------



## lancy (May 26, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Hi there, i think if you use a hign precision  calipers to measure the wood and you will do the job better.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


This looks to be a very versatile wood working bench and a good project to build. I have a small shop so I would have to seriously reduce the size but I don't think that would adversely effect the bench.

All I have to do now is talk myself into giving up the bench I already have in favor of this one. That might not happen….just because I have too many projects already in the works that require a bench.

Thanks for sharing this idea. It has prompted some comments that shall also be very useful food for thought. I'm looking forward to viewing the finished products.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


It will be worth all the hard work when done.


----------



## Ganesh (Dec 28, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog Jeff.

I am a "wannabe" woodworker, and the first real project I want to build is this workbench. But I am in an analysis-paralysis mode with picking out the lumber.

I've checked Home Depot and Lowes in my neighborhood. They both carry the same kind of lumber. If I go with Jeff White's recommendation of Kiln Dried Doug Fir, the stores here only carry that in the 2×4x96, and most have a lot of knots. The 2×10 and 2×12 stock are all green, which is fine if I can use it after stickering them in my garage for a month.

The problem is even with the 2×12s, I can't find any that I can rip a good clear section of 2×4x96. Am I being too picky in trying to avoid any knot at all, or should I just go to a lumber yard further away to get better stock? Also, if I rip and use the center of the 2×12 like Jeff White suggests, the lumber grain will be like plain sawn (cross section will show lines parallel to the 4" sides). Should I be worried about this grain pattern, or should I just look for checks, splits and twists?

Thanks much. Will appreciate any further thoughts on this


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Ganesh,

Glad you have found the blog useful. My suggestion is to go back to Lowes and see if they have either 2×10 or 2×12 boards of Southern Yellow Pine. The boards in my area are generally in the 8 to 12 ft long range. SYP is great for benches It's cheap and can be planed easily once a year to flatten the top. I think it is better than Douglas Fir because it is heavier. Mass is everything in a bench regardless of the design. Were I to do it again, I would use the SYP.

Yes, be concerned with the knots. At least for the lumber used for the top. The legs are less critical. Just make sure they are tight knots and avoid positioning a knot on an edge if at all possible. If you can find the SYP in the wide boards you should be good to go. Generally, the wide boards are cut from the 'middle' or widest part of the log. If you rip out the pith, you essentially have two good quarter sawn sticks. Bummer that you are having trouble with the wide boards in your area.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Ganesh (Dec 28, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Thanks for your reply. As you noted in your PM, I live in Sacramento, and both HD and Lowes carry Doug Fir for dimensonal lumber. I was under the impression that no knots should be on the top (even tight ones), on further research and based on your comment, I am going to get the most clear sections ripped even though they might have some tight knots in the middle.

After all, if I mess this up one way or another, I'll hopefully learn and become better for it. Atleast I am not doing this with maple 

My shop time is few and far apart nowadays, but will update when there is some progress. Thanks again.

Cheers,
-Ganesh


----------



## Ganesh (Dec 28, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


Oh, I found someone selling clear Jeffrey Pine milled with a woodmizer from the South Lake Tahoe area for a good price. But I checked the specific gravity for Jeffrey Pine (0.38) and Doug Fir (0.53), and decided to go with Doug Fir as it will be the heavier of the two.

Although, SYP will be much heavier as you said (0.72).


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


I liked the idea of the New Fangled Workbench so much I, built the functionality into a new fangled saw bench. One of the best shop appliances I ever built in terms of usefulness.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Planning and Milling*
> 
> This is my interpretation of this cleverly designed bench by Fine Woodworking's shop manager, John White. There have been a few mentions of this bench on the site and I have been eagerly anticipating having the time to build my version of the bench.
> 
> ...


great start, can't wait to see the finnish! OK again i get a late entry i see it's allready done. nice bench, i wanted to buil one of these but can't make up my mind yet.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*

Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.










I put the legs together and then drilled my holes for the lag bolts in the ends of the stretcher. This is where I ran into my next challenge. I brilliantly didn't think before I drilled. I had "3/8 lag bolt" in my mind and promptly chucked up the 3/8 bit rather than the proper size for the 1/4" x 3" pilot holes I really needed… I drilled three of the four before making this discovery. Fortunately, since the stretcher is 5" I was able to relocate the holes. I still had the correctly spaced holes in the legs though (they could not be used because of the difference in spacing I had to use for the new holes). Since I only drilled 3 of the 4 in the stretcher, I wanted to use the original location for at least one of the holes thinking it might add something to the stability. In hindsight I should have just relocated all four and stuck with the pre-drilled holes in the legs. At least it would have been less unsightly. It is, however, a *work*bench and will definitely not be the last one I build so I can live with it. I just hope I don't have any problems with the Fir splitting. A season will tell. If it does, the replacement cost will not be bad.

The upside is the back half of the bench top involving my salvaged conference room door went together quite well and is almost perfectly level. I'm choosing to believe the hair that it is off is due to the 50-year-old shop floor. I hope to get some time this week to assemble the pieces of the well and front rail. The particle board door was secured to its supports with Confirmat screws. These are specially developed for use with particle board. They have deeper and more closely spaced threads that reduce the occurrence of tearing apart the board or becoming loose. The Fir pieces were then joined to the leg assembly with deck screws as mentioned in the FWW article.

If you aren't familiar with Confirmat screws, I'll be taking more detailed shots of the well assembly for the next entry and will include some shots.



















What's most exciting is I think I picked the right height to comfortably use this bench with my had tools. Before I cleaned up for the day, I took a pretend passes with a #4 plane (with retracted blade). It felt pretty comfortable.

This was pleasing…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Looks very satisfying! You're making good progress…you won't have to pretend for long! (Though that's fun too)


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dorje. It will be nice to have a multi-functional worksurface finally.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


What did you have before? And, what happened to it?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I'm likin' the progress!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, CISPOOK and John. I hope it turns out to be genuinely usable.

Dorje, I haven't had anything other than the desk in the first photo or my table saw (not the best idea without a special cover for the top). The desk is not dead flat. The Black and Decker Workmate is also useful.

I have not really *used* my hand planes (other than my block planes) since I acquired them. That, I feel, is unfortunate since part of the reason for getting into WW was as much therapeutic as any other reason. I spent several weeks locating them and have a real desire to have an appropriate area to hone and use them. I truly want to build something without any electricity whatsoever. I unfortunately won't make the summer project deadline but that won't keep me away from the personal challenge. Lofty goals I know.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Looking great Jeff. The more I think about what to build the more I like this. Do you see any way that this could be in two or more pieces and easily assembled when needed? My shop just can't fit an assembled bench inside, but I was thinking it would be great to be able to set one up outside when the need arises. It's either that or wait until I build a bigger shop.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Jeff:

Did you have Douglas use his trusty PhotoShop to get that Bubble right in the middle.

Or was it shims under the table. LOL

Great start.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Jeff - not to rush you or anything: What are you going to build when you complete the bench?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Karson,

Ummm, errr, no. Douglas had nothing to do with it…....... wink, wink. LOL!!!

Seriously, good idea but I'm proud to say, that has been my crowning achievement of the project thus far. I was really worried that I would get the top situated and it would be a half bubble off or something… Douglas, the good man that he is, probably would have rightfully told me to not be a weenie and go fix the situation correctly. I guess before I get to proud I should move it out to the driveway which is pretty level and take a measure there.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Dorje,

I have two things in mind. (1) The Adirondack chairs I have been promising my "shop landlords" or (2) the frame for the mirror project have made plans for. I'm thinking the chairs will win out because that gift is long overdue. Also, that was my intended project (sans fasteners and glue) for the summer project but it simply isn't going to happen with the time left. Such is life.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Bob,

I can't believe you asked that question!! Every since I started this project, I have been rolling that idea around in my noggin'. I think it is totally achievable! The downside would be the repeated line-up of the bars for the planing beam and the re-installation of the beam every time you wanted to use the bench. This said, if you only needed the beam once in a while or could plan you work accordingly, the bench is very doable as two pieces or maybe three.

The top is basically a whole assembly that rests on the leg assembly. In fact, the two are put together with nothing more than deck screws. A clever man could easily fashion a way to attach the two with a clamping/joinery system. I envision a sliding dovetail with some side rails that are ultimately clamped to just slightly pinch or clamp the leg assembly. If designed right, it would have no more lateral movement than the current design. Frankly, it might be stronger and stiffer.

To compensate for the planing beam clamp bars I have an idea but not sure. What are your off-the-cuff thoughts? Let that 3-D mind of yours flow…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great modification. I was thinking 3 main pieces. What is the issue with the planing beam clamp? Seems like the pipes could be positioned as the pieces are assembled. They don't actually clamp they just support, or am I wrong? Cut holes in the top and bottom to fit and just insert as you bolt it up.

This is such a cool bench. I think it will be one of this winters projects.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Base and Half of Top Assembled*
> 
> Hullo, folks. I've been sneaking in a little more time on the bench and have an update. In the last entry I mentioned a snaffu with my chamfers. I got those all done in short order on the router table. I even took a chance on the leg I had already assembled. The fit with the lag bolt was of course a little looser when I reassembled the leg but nothing to get uptight about. This was pleasing.
> 
> ...


Nice progress and posting.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*

I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.

Bob Babcock, if you view this thread, can you suggest a place to house the actual sketchup file? I don't know if I want to drop it out there for the larger sketchup community since it is very rough…

Clicking on any of the graphics will take you to my flickr page where you can navigate to higher resolution files more readable and appropriate for printing.













NOTE: These dimensions are relatively accurate but subject to interpretation. The representation of the bars for the pipe clamps are NOT correctly sized. They are drawn at 1/2" rather than the actual outside diameter of the pipe. You should adjust accordingly by changing the size of the supports for the pipes in the well. You should also adjust your dimensions for the back half of the bench (behind the well). I have used a salvaged door that is 1 3/4" thick as opposed to the rest of the stock for the bench which I milled to 1 3/8" thick. Please cross-reference against the FWW woodworking design in their article.

I make no guarantees on these drawings. They are a rough representation for planning purposes only.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*
> 
> I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.
> 
> ...


Looks great Jeff.

As for locations for files the only public Sketchup specific one that I know of is the warehouse which you already know about. As for how rough you think it is. Have you seen the quality of some of the drawings there? This is better than most. Nothing wrong with this at all.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*
> 
> I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for posting this. I hope to build this bench and have a solid core door just wating to be used for this project.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*
> 
> I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob and Os. I'll have the latest progress posted soon. I'm about 90% complete as of yesterday evening.

I haven't cruised the google site too intently lately so if you say it's good Bob, I'll post my file out there after a little cleanup. Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## designerboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*
> 
> I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.
> 
> ...


Hey jeff,

Don't sweat the 'roughness' of the your sketchup models versus the sketchup 3d warehouse, what I am always disappointed about is objects are drawn to look correct, but not drawn as they would be BUILT. This is something I am working through so your time 'thinking' in sketchup results in a exploded, spec'd plan for reference. (inevitably this may be tweaked in the shop, but you have a solid reference point.)

becoming VERY adicted to Sketchup! See work in progress…
http://janineandkeithsharpe.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!A09BC16D4286A6A5!197/?ViewType=4

Nice training (free video podcast) 
http://www.go-2-school.com


----------



## bobmac12 (Oct 8, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Dimensions*
> 
> I had a request for the dimensions I used. These are a bit ugly because I just pulled the dimensions as I needed them and was indiscriminate of the plane I was on in the rendering and there are duplicates thoughout. My apologies but it was just for my own benefit when I added them. However, I wanted to get them posted as I'm already a day a late with the post.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,
Well, the penny has dropped and the old saying "When in doubt, read the instructions", (or suchlike), is certainly true. On Part 6 of your John White NFW I happened to read that if I clicked on one of the graphics that would take me to your flickr page. This I did and lo! and behold there it all was, all 54 photos. Great! I love the job you've done on the NFW and I am starting now to build the Knockdown version as I mentioned elsewhere. Thanks for all the info and care on the project. Bob.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*

Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.

For those planning to build the bench, I highly recommend using a drill press to drill all the large-diameter holes. It may just be me but I can seldom drill a straight hole… I used a Forstner bit for the clamp bar holes and Confirmat screw pilot holes. The unthreaded portion of the Confirmats are only about 1/2 inch and has a larger flat head so they needed deep countersink holes for the 1 3/8 inch side of the well. These were all done with the drill press since all I had to do was set the fence and move the board.










Holes drilled and well side clamped to the back part of the table (the salvaged door piece).









The seam you see is because I forgot to measure twice… It's the edge of a 45 deg scarf joint I decided to use rather than a butt joint.









The front well side was not as involved. I only had to drill 7/8 inch holes for the bar clamp pipe. Since the well side and the front rail were both Fir, I just used deck screws as called for in the plan. These were placed every 6 inches. Note to those building the bench. This is a good time to cut some MDF for the well covers. I cut my to 10 inches as called for in the design. I cut two 8×10 inch pieces and one 10×20 inch piece. I set the smaller pieces on the supports above the legs and the longer one above the center support. This allows you to make sure your placement of the front well/rail assembly is more accurate in case you are a little off somewhere. I placed the front assembly on he supports, against the MDF and clamped the assembly from the bottom. At this point, I secured the rail to the supports. Another note. When you cut the MDF, cut them about 1/64 inch long (10 1/64). This is so that once you have secured the assembly, you can work the MDF out of the well and trim that extra 1/64 off and there will be a snug fit in the well but it can still slide back and forth or be removed. Sorry, didn't grab a pic of that process. I can mimic it if anyone needs me to though.

Here are some final shots showing the progress (less the supports for the clamps that extend the length of the well).










And here is a closeup of a clamp bar that will support one end of the planing beam.










Thanks for taking a look and as always, suggestions and critique are appreciated.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good. Jeff!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Nice work Jeff - must be satisfying!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Nice jeff. I saw the article, now I'll have to go back and review it again to see how you conformed.

And yes FWW plans leave a lot to interperation. I think they want you to purchase the full plans and not build anything from the magazine. (Unless you build it to your own specs)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Great Jeff. This looks like it will work very well.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Terrific work Jeff!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Are you planning to put the extra board on the planing beam like the original and the hook on the bench? It is looking good.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Clamping/Accessory Well*
> 
> Last week I finished drilling many holes for the sides of the well. These included the holes for the clamping bars as well as the pilot holes and countersinks for the confirmat screws. This took a bit of time because of all the measuring and trial and error positioning to ensure I didn't make any major mistakes since the FWW plans were subject to interpretation and my sketchup plans (last entry) were a little inaccurate regarding the size of the clamping bars. It paid off though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive feedback. It is satisfying to almost be done and have it usable. I just wish I didn't have so many other things to do today so I could finish it up. Sunday will be a good day though.

Os, yes the planing beam will have all the original features plus the additional support to keep the tall or long workpieces from moving around at the bottom (mentioned only in the video). The hook will also be installed except at the opposite end since I'm a lefty.

Karson, there are links in my original post about the bench if you need a quick reference.

Chip, good to have you back!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*

I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…

I measured and drilled the holes for the end supports of the well and then threaded my pipe stock and checked for level. I also cut the blocks that are moved when you need to adjust the lateral clamps and positioned them above each leg and the center support. I laid in the MDF panels to make sure everything was more or less flush. So far so good.



















Better shot showing the panels flush with the rest of the bench top.









Next, it was time to check the hole alignment for the face clamps. Things were still going well.









Since everything was ok with the major elements of the well, it was now time to measure all the pipe, cut it to length with a hack saw and smooth up the ends on the grinder. I put a 45deg chamfer on the edge of all the cut ends. Getting the length right was just a matter of installing the clamp heads, extending the clamping screws all the way and adding an inch for good measure. I think this came out to a 3 1/2 extension (total length of approx. 75") past the bar support at the end of the well for the lateral bars and a length of around 28 inches for the face clamp bars.









It was then back to the drill press to drill all the finger holes in the MDF inserts. 1" holes were drilled 1 1/2" on center from each end of the insert. Easy enough with the fence set. The holes for the ends of the planing beam were drilled at this time as well since it was the same bit that was chucked up. The last step was to cut the slots in the ends of the planing beam so it can easily be moved on and off the vertical clamp bars in front of each leg. This was done on the band saw.

And here is where the bench stands to this point.


















Next entry will be finishing the face clamps, the clamping blocks for the well, and the support for the planing beam.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Really looking good!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Thanks Douglas. I'm pretty proud of it. I moved it in front of the table saw and I'm already getting use out of it as an infeed table and usable work space. It's a very welcome addition to my shop. Time to start planning the storage cabinet to go under it.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


This is really coming together - fun to watch your progress on it.

How are the inserts supported? From what I can see see they sit on top of the long pipes… Are there cleats too? If not, do they flex downward in the center at all?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Wow….much nicer than the original! Not just great functionality but looks like fine furniture. Now I really want to do it. Any more ideas on portability? I'm considering pouring a level slab under my awning and it would be awesome to be able to setup a nice bench.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Good question Dorje. I was always thinking that might be an issue when I was building it. The MDF inserts do rest on the pipe. The pipes are in turn supported by the "spinners" as I call them. These are necessary additional support surfaces for the pipes and it's a snug fit between them and the leg assemblies. The MDF is a rigid material and most of the inserts (except the long one at the left end) are 8" or less in width. The combination of these things eliminate the flex.

Bob - Thanks for the compliment. I still haven't gotten back to you on that portability thing, have I? I think the best way for me to show what I'm envisioning is to modify my sketchup file.

Let me ask you this. When you say portable, what do you mean exactly? For the season or on a regular basis? I think your slab idea is great. Heck you wouldn't even have to do a slab, you could just build a mini deck and it would likely be easier on your back. The downside would be time, material, and durability though if you went that route I guess.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Jeff, It's an interesting bench but I think I'm a little behind on how it all works. Are there some other blogs which cover this? The workmanship is very good.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thos. Yes, there are other entries in my blog and here is the link to my first post in the series:

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Caliper/blog/1477

Enjoy and thanks for the interest.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Finished Top*
> 
> I have an update on the bench. The top is completed and I'm nearing the home stretch. I'm already starting to come up with ideas for special uses/jigs for the inserts in the well…
> 
> ...


I'm thinking 3 main pieces (sides and top) that could be assembled in 5 mins or so. Add the stretcher, the front clamps, and carriage bolt it all together.

I like the idea that it would be something I could use now and when (someday) I build a bigger shop it will still be a great permanent bench.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*

I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
2) Drilled holes in the bars of the face clamps so they can be adjusted with speed pins;
3) Milled and mounted the drop-in clamping blocks for the tail vice clamps (used in the well);
4) Cut and mounted the planing wedge to the front rail.

Here are the pics.


















I don't have a pic of the planing wedge but it's pretty straightforward. I'll post one when I get the secondary support for the top of the planing beam made. This secondary support (added as an afterthought by John White and is discussed in the FWW video) and an clamping block to straddle the face clamp is all that is outstanding. Those, and a finish of some sort to preserve the wood a little. I'm also considering using some hardwood scraps for a facing all the way around the edge to give it a little nicer finished look as well as for protection.

Future entries will be about a much-needed cabinet I plan to build for storage. The cabinet will roll under the back part of the bench and be flush with the stretcher. There will also be entries for ideas I have for jigs on the well inserts. The first being a sharpening station for my irons and chisels.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Congrats Jeff…beautiful bench. Definitely going to be the 1st bench I build. I can't think of any other design that would fit into how I work better than this. Great job.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Thanks, Bob. I started making a modification to my sketchup last night but got the boot for other pressing job-related issues from my sweetie. Soon though.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Jeff - I like the idea of the hardwood edging…and good work getting this (nearly) completed! Look forward to the cabinet design and jigs, etc…


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Thanks, Dorje. I'm anxious to make that cabinet but much more anxious to give the bench a workout. I'm getting a little pressure to do more family things as the dog days are here though. That's fine, my golf game and a trip to our local fancy-smancy amusement park are cool diversions… With this bench I can work into the late fall without worrying about stressing the motors of the power tools anyway.

How's the hand?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


I'm sure you'll give the bench a workout making the cabinet! Plenty of time for everything, eh? Doesn't always feel that way…


----------



## reymundo42 (Nov 8, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Jeff,
I'm using your excellent photos and blog to help make my bench. Now that you're over two years away from making the bench, what would you do differently?
I do have a question that I need help with. The plans call for the well to be 3" deep. How do you fit two levels of 1/2" pipe and the 3/4 mdf in the 3" space" How much space did you have under the face vise holes and the bottom edge of the well. I'm planing on making a face go around my bench to give it a finished look. You mentioned that you were thinking about doing that, did you? 
I'm also considering making a bottom for the well so I can store "stuff" in there. What do you think of that idea?
Can we have a photo of the finished bench?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


reymundo42,

Just wanted to let you know I got the email notification about your post. I've been a little busy with things lately but will address your questions shortly as I do have some input. It might even be worthy of a few extra entries to this blog. Thanks for asking.

Short answers: 
1/2" + 1/2" plus small gap, say 1/4" = 1 1/4 plus 3/4 = 2 inches. There's room. The MDF rides on the long pipes. However, I would not go that route again.

Edge Facing - never did add it. I wouldn't waste your time unless you want to show it off. It's a bench meant for working. I will say this, if you trim it out, do NOT make the trim thicker than the bench top at the back. It will hamper clamping greatly.

Bottom to the well - after the supports and pipes are in there, there's not much room left and the well is covered 90% of the time. This said, it could just be my work style. I still think you would find it cramped. How long is your bench?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


reymundo,

I posted this link on the project page as a comment but thought you might see it here first.

flikr set

It has some photos of the pipes going in the well and how they are situated.
-Jeff


----------



## reymundo42 (Nov 8, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Jeff,
I was going to make my bench 8' with an 80" stretcher, but am considering 7', what do you suggest? I was going to move the legs inward 8" on each end and make the stretcher 80" instead of 91" 
The original FWW bench had the legs inset a bit but the new plans call for the legs to be flush with the end. What do you think about the positioning of the legs? I'm ready to cut the stretcher to length tonight. Sooooooooo 8' or 7', which is the best length? I'm a little cramped for space and can't ever think of needing to clamp anything longer then 6'


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


reymundo,

Make the bench as long as you can and still be able to get around it. I don't have mine up against a wall. I like to be able to use all the sides as necessary.

As for the plan to move the legs flush with the ends, that will limit clamping on the ends. You might think this is trivial but I personally have found myself clamping items at the ends a lot because I have two sides I can work on. Great for chisel activity, using a block plane for different sides for quick chamfers, etc. The list goes on. I would not make them completely flush with the ends. Eight inches might be more than you need too. It sort of depends on the clamps you use often I guess. I have some deep throat f-style besseys that I like and if I had leg assemblies flush with the ends, I couldn't use them as effectively. It might work nicely for Irwin or standard f-style clamps that don't have as deep of a reach though. Personally, I would give myself a little room at the ends.

Ultimately, the widest stance of the legs will help to minimize wracking. I have not done it yet but want to add a second stretcher to the thinner set of supports (at the back) in the leg assemblies. This will also cut down on wracking if you are using hand tools at all. It will also add a little heft to this bench which is pretty light.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## reymundo42 (Nov 8, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Miscellaneous Tasks*
> 
> I have just about finished the bench. As it is right now, everything is functioning and I have moved it over to the actual work area. Tasks completed include:
> 1) Mounted clips on the stretcher for the face clamps;
> ...


Jeff,
I'll keep that in mind and post some photos of the process thus far. Can you tell me how to create a photo album and continue to add to it as I build the bench. Or do I need to wait until I'm finished and then post all the photos at once. I love LJ and the way I'm notified when I get a message, This place is great!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*

In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.

The simple solution is to widen the crosspiece at the top of the leg assembly by 2 inches. Widening the bottom two supports that are part of the bench top assembly is also required. This allows for 4 to 6 bolts to be used on the "flanges" that are created by doing this. The bolting is done in lieu of screwing the two assemblies together with the deck screws as called for in the design.

Here is what it would look like when the top is separated from the legs. The blue element is top of the leg assembly that is widened by 2 inches (from 3" to 5").









Here is what it looks like assembled.








My rough bolt renderings don't show the usage of washers but I would recommend it to avoid crushing the fibers.

A detail illustrating the "flange" created by widening the supports. The blue support is not widened, just the green one. The blue and green elements are still joined with deck screws per the original design.


















The other aspect of making this a knock-down design is the easy separation of the stretcher from the legs. I didn't modify the SU for this but it is a simple matter of using bed bolts rather than lag bolts. These can be purchased from a number of suppliers. Here is a link to the ones Lee Valley sells. (Ding! That's an endorsement.)

I think if the bench is built this way, a person with limited room to work could move their bench around from season to season. When broken down, you have four pieces that can be easily stored (top, planing beam, and two legs). I guess it would really be 6 pieces if you count the two clamp bars the planing beam rides on.

I kinda wish I had built mine this way now. I would be much easier to move when we get a new house.

Whaddya think Bob?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Very, very cool…..That will definitely do the trick. The only thing I might add/change is to use big wing nuts to make it quick. I will be moving it frequently. Awesome job…I hope I can make one as nice as what you've done…..great Sketchup work too…


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


I didn't think of wing nuts… Good idea. I wonder if T-knobs would be just as good and provide a better grip?

Thanks for the compliments my friend. You're too kind.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


WEDGED THROUGH TENONS MIGHT BE AN EVEN FASTER WAY TO ASSEMBLE AND TAKE DOWN THE BENCH. *GREAT JOB ON THE DETAILED DRAWINGS, JEFF!*


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Os.

You know, the wedged tenon brings up a good question. I've often wondered if those are meant to be wedged once and then left alone or if they were created with the intent to be used many times. My thinking is that over time with the slot or tenon will be damaged and the joint loosens. However, since it's a wedge, you always have thicker stock with which to keep the joint tight.

Does anyone have any input?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


*Very nice Jeff, It looks to me that it should work fine.

I envy you guys with the sketch up skills.

I'm still in the dark ages, with my old drawing board.*


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dick. I wouldn't knock that drawing board though. Honestly, I feel there are some things that can be done just as quick if not quicker with the old pencil.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


I think wedged tenons could be used over and over and over; wear (or damage to the tenons - or wedges) would be pretty dependent on the hardness of the wood.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think it might be a bigger issue with this design since it calls for fir. However, the fibers don't crush indefinitely. Thanks for the feedback Dorje. I've already decided that the next bench I build will be sans mechanical fasteners. Just because.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Yeah - Just because! That's good enough reason!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Portable looks like a great idea Jeff. However, we are all doomed anyway if we have to move our shops. I would have to hire a separate truck. How do you move a jointer and bandsaw?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that will be a bitter sweet day. I worry about the transport but look forward to the need to do it.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Using wedges could creat one problem. If you knock them in too hard you might split the piece
you're knocking it into along the grain.

You can prevent this by adding a couple of splines across the grain to strengthen it.

This is an exagrated version if the grain were running from left to right.
If the grain were running up and down you would run the splines perpendicular to the
way they are in the picture.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White FWW Workbench - Knock-down Variation*
> 
> In some of the other posts in this series, Bob Babcock and I were bouncing around ideas about making this bench portable. I toyed with this and after coming up with some relatively complex ways to make the top removable, the obvious (or so I think) approach dawned on me.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Gary and great use of Sketchup to illustrate. A little text and an illustration combined go a long way.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*John White Workbench - SketchUp File*

From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.

Here is the link to the file.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Thanks so much, Jeff. I hope to build one in the next several weeks.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


got any more angles on the workbench ? Looks good.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Thanks A lot Jeff. I still need to take the time to learn SketchUp. What have found to be the best resource?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Jeff -

Thanks! I built a similar bench with a few modifications from the original. It is a very welcome "tool" in my shop!

David


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


I am curious about something… the original from FWW had some extended keyholes cut into some of the elements of the workbench. What is the purpose of those?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Hi, Slacker. Those holes are preemptive strikes against the splitting of the legs. When you work with construction lumber, its moisture content is pretty high even if you let it adapt to your shop for a month. So, the keyholes are there to help release some of the stress on the boards and hopefully stop them from splitting as they dry. I can confirm (in my case anyway) this works. When I went back to the shop this past week, after the thaw, my legs were free of splits.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Whoops. I missed that 4 other folks commented…

David, I remember your video blog. I need to check back at foldingrule and revisit your modifications.

Chris, I find the best resource to be trial and error. This said, Google's tutorials are good as well as those from our own Bob Babcock and also the ones on FWW's site (finewoodworking.com).

jjohn, if you download the sketchup file, you can see all the files you want. Also, all past entries in this blog series have several different views. Just follow the links at the top.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Aha! Just came back to this. I got the plans (thanks) and am now figuring out how much wood I need. I was thinking of getting some 12 foot 2×12's cut in half and rip what I need from that, but our the local Home Depot only sells up to 2×10. So, I will go to plan B, which I have yet to devise.

"After the thaw"... sounds wicked.


----------



## Chriso (Oct 26, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Hi Jeff, Greetings from Australia. I have been looking at the New Fangled Workbench for a few weeks and have finally taken the plunge. Have started making the Top first - cause I figured that that would be the hardest to get right. Your drawings and pictures have been most helpful.
However, I'm now at the stage of assembling the Top and am wondering about the method of attachment of the front two "L" shaped boards to the frame underneath them. (I know that John suggested large screws, but I wonder whether anyone has tried dowels or other methods?)
Hope that you are all enjoying your Benches.
Best regards,
ChrisO


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


DaveR, nice model. It's tighter than mine for sure.

Chriso, I went on the cheap and used really long deck screws to attach the "L-shaped" boards in the front. This seems to work fine. This said, I think dowels could work provided you had everything clamped tight when you bored the holes (to maintain alignment). If you wanted a lot of depth on your holes for dowels, you might consider shortening the cross supports by 1 1/2 inces and using a 2×6 board for the front-inside face of the well. This would allow you to use a brace and bore really deep into the end grain if you wanted to use some long, stout dowels. The 2×6 would lend some extra rigidity to the whole top.

If I were to do it again without a salvaged door for the top, I would laminate 4-inch wide boards together much like a traditional bench. Stable and easy to plane dead flat.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Jeff, do you have a version of the file that isn't read only?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Derek, Dave's right. The editable model is posted in the 3D Warehouse. When you click the download button and it gives you the choices, you can do the following to save the model without actually opening it:
1) PC User - right-click the link and select Save Target As…
2) Mac User - Ctrl + click the link and select Save Link As…

You will be prompted with a dialog to specify a location to save the file.

DaveR, fire away. That's what these threads are for. This entry is Part 10 of a long blog on making the bench. Appropriate if you ask me.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Oh yeah. I'm all too familiar with the error. This model was one of the first ones I ever made and I've since gotten "better, stronger, faster" as Oscar Goldman would say. As you can tell, it's pretty down and dirty.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


Thanks so much for posting this. It was this series of articles that inspired me to build my NFWB in two weekends. Now, mind you, I did a bunch of other stuff on those weekends too. I bet I built it in less than 10 hours. I took my time.  You can see it over on my LJ blog - Matt's LJ Blog.

Thanks again for the plans.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *John White Workbench - SketchUp File*
> 
> From time to time I get some comments or a PM about the bench. I'm grateful for those who have remarked so positively about my blog. Thanks! Now, I've finally gotten around to posting the actual SU file to the 3D Warehouse.
> 
> Here is the link to the file.


You're welcome Matt. 'Tis and honor to be an inspiration.


----------

